# Started My Second Shillelagh!



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember these two sticks?








Well, the one on the right became the first Shillelagh I finished, it had been treated with Pentracryl -- results were good, no cracking or shrinking!

I've begun work on my second one which is the stick on the left, it just had the ends coated in wax! Well it did a lot of shrinking and the bark has cracked in one spot; I hope that the wood is not cracked underneath! Every thing seems really sturdy and strong. The bark seems really tight, but it is very wrinkly from the shrinkage!

What would you guys and girls do? Leave the bark on or take it off? It's not going to come off easy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Myself I would sand one bark on and slather on boiled linseed oil. See what it looks like, if you don't like the results you can still peel the stick. Or do one bark on one bark off. Decisions, decisions. The decisions of a stick maker, to bark or not to bark that is the question! LOL


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Myself I would sand one bark on and slather on boiled linseed oil. See what it looks like, if you don't like the results you can still peel the stick. Or do one bark on one bark off. Decisions, decisions. The decisions of a stick maker, to bark or not to bark that is the question! LOL


You missunderstand -- the first one was completed months ago -- bark on.
This other one, that I'm working on now, has a crack in the bark, but otherwise very tight!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

My bad, thought you were working on both at once !! IMHO bark on 1st one, I'd do 2nd bark off


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rad said:


> Remember these two sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rad said:


> have you posted a pic Rad and are you happy with the 1st one ,always nice to have the choice keep us updated what you decide


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes -- remember my first one =








But the issue with this next one is the quality of the bark -- I'll have to take a picture and post it!


----------



## stevelacy (Mar 19, 2014)

Your first one looks almost like an original Irish Shillelagh. What wood did you use on it?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

stevelacy said:


> Your first one looks almost like an original Irish Shillelagh. What wood did you use on it?


Hi Steve! It was Crab tree -- which according to John Hurley is one of the originally acceptable woods!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

OK -- I took some pics of the stick in question.

*Before* (when I first hung it up) =








*After* Drying and started work on it =








Note how the bark has wrinkled =








And in this pic, note how the bark has split, I don't know if the split has carried into the wood itself -- everything seems sturdy; and although the bark is wrinkled, it seems very tight!


----------



## stevelacy (Mar 19, 2014)

Rad, would you have any interest at all in making me a Shillelagh like your first one? I really want that "original" look in a stick. If so, I would really like to have it done it hickory heartwood but it may be difficult to find a knot to make the head of the Shillelagh but I'm told that Black Locust is also very good for these because of all the knots that are proliferate in the wood. Let me know your thoughts and if that's something you are interested in at all. Thanks!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

stevelacy said:


> Rad, would you have any interest at all in making me a Shillelagh like your first one? I really want that "original" look in a stick. If so, I would really like to have it done it hickory heartwood but it may be difficult to find a knot to make the head of the Shillelagh but I'm told that Black Locust is also very good for these because of all the knots that are proliferate in the wood. Let me know your thoughts and if that's something you are interested in at all. Thanks!


Steve: I am flattered that you like my work, but I am only a beginner in the Shillelagh department! And much to my wife's chagrin I have not sold ANY of my work -- they just collect in the house! Maybe/Probably after I retire and my stock is built up some, and I'm not encumbered with earning a living 

I might start selling some of them.

As it is -- I only have one Shillelagh made; I do have several sticks drying, but this takes a couple of years after harvest. The harvesting for Shillelagh's are a little on the difficult side, because you have to dig up the root ball, which becomes the head of the stick. I do have black and honey locust, but not very many hickory trees (and no hickory harvested).

All that being said -- there are several stick makers who sell their work on this site and may be able to help you out sooner than I would. The best online site for purchase of original Irish Shillelagh is "The Olde Shillelagh" store in Wicklow Ireland http://www.oldeshillelagh.com/

Also, You might be able to make one of your own a lot cheeper!! It isn't all that hard once you get the thing harvested and dried!!

Sorry Hope this helps!

Rad


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The bark will match us as probably most of us are wrinkled it gives some characture but hopefully we wont split as most of us come from good stock

Its going to be the old song " with my shillelagh in my hand and a twinkle in my eye"

but keep the pics coming interesting to follow it up


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> The bark will match us as probably most of us are wrinkled it gives some characture but hopefully we wont split as most of us come from good stock
> Its going to be the old song " with my shillelagh in my hand and a twinkle in my eye"
> but keep the pics coming interesting to follow it up


LOL . You have a point there! Of course some of us are already cracked!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Totally agree with you otherwise we wouldnt take such a crazy mad cap interest up lol, but it keeps me out of mischief ehhh i think?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Mischief? What's life without a little mischief?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm bark on myself, I call 'imperfections' either opportunities or character.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks JJireh -- I'm leaning that way myself!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There aren't imperfections! Just unplanned shapes that mother nature has given us to adapt to and overcome. And now and then cuss!!!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I hear you loud and clear CV3.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

imperfections start when we break ouy knifes lol sorry cv3 couldnt resist it

But i am also a bark on man .

Just give me a seasoned straight shank and im happy



CV3 said:


> There aren't imperfections! Just unplanned shapes that mother nature has given us to adapt to and overcome. And now and then cuss!!!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Making Progress!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good.

I don't know much about Shillelagh's, is there a standard length? I always thought of them as about an 18"-24' club, like the one carried by the Notre Dame mascot Leprechaun.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

No -- You are talking more about souvenir size -- they are usually 36" 37" for the walking stick and larger for the hiking sticks.

Here is a picture of my last one:


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I don't know much about Shillelagh's, is there a standard length? I always thought of them as about an 18"-24' club, like the one carried by the Notre Dame mascot Leprechaun.


The ND Leprechaun was on of the wee folk. Full grown Irish would have used a bigger one.

From what I have read recently, the shillelagh was originally as much a fighting weapon as a walking aid. Extremely deadly when used by an expert. When the English took over Ireland, they banned shillelaghs, but eventually relented, and allowed them to be about 36" long, so they could still be used as a walking aid, but not something that could beat someone w. just a short sword.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> MJC4 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good.
> ...


Still a pretty nasty weapon at 36" -- especially the loaded ones!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the finish on it nice contrasting colour.also looks comfortable to use ,which is what its about .

So hope you have the twikle in your eye


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Rad. Good looking stick. Cobalt hoped you had a twinkle in your eye. I hope the pop of gold is near too.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! I think he's talking about my first stick --- I'm still working on the second shillelagh.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

What did you use for a tip on that shillelagh Rad?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> What did you use for a tip on that shillelagh Rad?


I use a copper cap.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the contrast of the dark stick and the copper cap.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats all you need a shilhelelaghi in you hand a twinkle in the eye and a good single malt in the other hand on a nice summers evening , happy days

If its early a nice barrister cappuccino with a fresh danish pastery


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I could go for the warm summers evening, but I'm a tea totaller -- maybe a chocolate malt!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Finished sanding stick number two today! Applied ebony stain to the bark area - I'll take some pictures after the stain dries and before I begin applying finish coats!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I've finished the sanding -- applied the ebony stain to the shaft and am now ready to apply the first of the finish coats.

It is turning out better than what I expected!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its coming on well, like the colour


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> its coming on well, like the colour


Thank you! I've applied the third coat of rub on finish today -- it might take four? We'll see, but it's looking good.


----------

